# Can’t find much info on this! Help! Gebr  waaning tilly



## Jackrabbit1 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## nhpharm (Sep 9, 2021)

Haarlem Oil bottle.  Most of these are Dutch and I've seen them from a few different companies.  Likely 1890's or so.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 11, 2021)

*Another:



*


----------



## Jackrabbit1 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Jackrabbit1 (Sep 11, 2021)

2 glass bumps on bottom


----------



## Jackrabbit1 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## 5 gallon collector (Sep 12, 2021)

The family business Gebr. Waaning-Tilly was founded on January 1, 1897. Hermanus Waaning, Jan Waaning, Frederik Jacobus Hermanus Jan Willem Waaning and Wilhelm Johannes Waaning established by deed dated March 23, 1897 for notary Joekes in Haarlem a company under the trade name company Gebr. WaaningTilly with the aim of "manufacturing and trading in Haarlemmer oil." To this end, the brothers set up a factory in the Pentagon, where a characteristic factory building was erected at 13 Doelstraat. After the death of Jan Waaning and Frederik Jacobus Hermanus Jan Willem Waaning, the company was continued by the surviving brothers Hermanus Waaning and Wilhelm Johannes Waaning. They amended the deed of incorporation of the company by notarial deed dated September 25, 1926. Article 11 of this new deed stipulates that upon the death of the testator (Hermanus Waaning) his son André Jacobus Waaning would take his place in the company. "and thus enter into all rights and obligations that the testator had in the said company", according to the deed. However, there was a condition attached to it. André Jacobus Waaning would say his mother M.C. Haaxman until a possible remarriage and his sister Anna Wilhelmina Waaning must pay one-fourth of the profit to be enjoyed from the company for life. Until 1926 André Jacobus Waaning manufactured and sold Haarlemmer oil himself in Emmerich aan de Rijn in Germany. Together with his father Hermanus Waaning, André Jacobus Waaning was the sole shareholder of this German company. It was therefore stipulated in Article 20 of the company that said Article 11 would also apply to the company established in Emmerich called: "Gebruder Waaning-Tilly Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung".
There would still be several changes in the company composition. The death of a partner or withdrawal from the firm for personal reasons played the leading role.


----------



## Jackrabbit1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Jackrabbit1 (Sep 15, 2021)

5 gallon collector said:


> The family business Gebr. Waaning-Tilly was founded on January 1, 1897. Hermanus Waaning, Jan Waaning, Frederik Jacobus Hermanus Jan Willem Waaning and Wilhelm Johannes Waaning established by deed dated March 23, 1897 for notary Joekes in Haarlem a company under the trade name company Gebr. WaaningTilly with the aim of "manufacturing and trading in Haarlemmer oil." To this end, the brothers set up a factory in the Pentagon, where a characteristic factory building was erected at 13 Doelstraat. After the death of Jan Waaning and Frederik Jacobus Hermanus Jan Willem Waaning, the company was continued by the surviving brothers Hermanus Waaning and Wilhelm Johannes Waaning. They amended the deed of incorporation of the company by notarial deed dated September 25, 1926. Article 11 of this new deed stipulates that upon the death of the testator (Hermanus Waaning) his son André Jacobus Waaning would take his place in the company. "and thus enter into all rights and obligations that the testator had in the said company", according to the deed. However, there was a condition attached to it. André Jacobus Waaning would say his mother M.C. Haaxman until a possible remarriage and his sister Anna Wilhelmina Waaning must pay one-fourth of the profit to be enjoyed from the company for life. Until 1926 André Jacobus Waaning manufactured and sold Haarlemmer oil himself in Emmerich aan de Rijn in Germany. Together with his father Hermanus Waaning, André Jacobus Waaning was the sole shareholder of this German company. It was therefore stipulated in Article 20 of the company that said Article 11 would also apply to the company established in Emmerich called: "Gebruder Waaning-Tilly Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung".
> There would still be several changes in the company composition. The death of a partner or withdrawal from the firm for personal reasons played the leading role.


Thank You!


----------

